# Vacation hours



## Targetfrontline3 (Aug 6, 2020)

So when I first started I didn’t work that many hours so my average hours are very low but Since March I became basically full time. I’m there 40 hours and from like December- late feb I would work At least 30 hours a week. I have so many sick hours but I still have no vacation time. I know people who work way less than I do and have been working there less time and already have vacation time so ??


----------



## foolz (Aug 6, 2020)

First: You need to be employed for 6 months before you begin accruing PTO
Second: Check with your HR, your average hours for your entire employment are used to calculate this, and it is only available to TLs, and TMs who average 30 or more hours a week.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2020)

s a Target Stores Team Member, you are eligible for:

At date of hire:

 Team Member Discount
 Team Member LifeResources
 NurseLine
 Travel Accident

At 6 months* if you average 19.5-29.49 hours per week:
 Vacation- You begin to accrue and can start using vacation
 Sick Hours (CA, HI, NJ, NY, RI)
 Bereavement (Funeral) Pay

At 6 months* if you average 29.5 hours or more per week:
 Vacation- You begin to accrue and can start using vacation
 Sick Hours (CA, HI, NJ, NY, RI)
 Bereavement (Funeral) Pay
 Personal Holidays (up to 2 days)- You begin to accrue and can start using personal holiday time
 National Holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Targetfrontline3 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve been working there a year though and still haven’t gotten anything and my average is 27 rn. Is it possible to use sick hours as vacation ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2020)

Targetfrontline3 said:


> I’ve been working there a year though and still haven’t gotten anything and my average is 27 rn. Is it possible to use sick hours as vacation ?


Ck on ehr or targetpayandbenefits.com


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 6, 2020)

Targetfrontline3 said:


> I’ve been working there a year though and still haven’t gotten anything and my average is 27 rn. Is it possible to use sick hours as vacation ?


No. Sick time can only be used on days you call out for state/local approved reasons. Talk to your HR about why no vacation.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 8, 2020)

Targetfrontline3 said:


> I’ve been working there a year though and still haven’t gotten anything and my average is 27 rn. Is it possible to use sick hours as vacation ?


   If during your first six months from date of hire you worked LESS THAN 19.49 hours, then you are not eligible for vacation pay accrual. That you bumped up your hours to "full time" since March doesn't change that vacation eligibility until the *next* annual eligiblity review.  At that point, if your average weekly hours over the prior year average more than 19.50 hours, you will begin accruing vacation hours.  So next year, when your eligibility review is updated and your new average weekly hours is set at, say, 28.5 hours, you'll become eligible for vacation for hours earned during the entire next year even if your hours on a particular pay period dip below 19.5 hours/week.   If your new average weekly hours exceed 29.5 hours, you'll also become eligible for personal holidays and for Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday pay.

Your HR rep can explain how this applies in your situation.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 8, 2020)

Targetfrontline3 said:


> I’ve been working there a year though and still haven’t gotten anything and my average is 27 rn. Is it possible to use sick hours as vacation ?


Have you worked 1000hr in your year? If not that’s why you aren’t getting any  yet. And no you can not use your sick unless you call out sick . And if you do it to often they will catch on


----------



## Targetfrontline3 (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes I have hit 1000 hours this year


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2020)

Look at your average hours & talk to your hr. We have no access to your info.


----------

